# Objekte in 3D eine Art Lego



## ByeBye 242513 (1. April 2014)

Hallo Community,

ein neues Projekt steht vor der Tür und ich brauche ein paar Tipps. Ich möchte eine Art Baukasten im Legostil realisieren. Der Benutzer hat die Möglichkeit verschiedene Legosteine auszuwählen und diese nebeneinander oder aufeinander zu setzen (mit einer ensprechenden Platzierungslogik). Natürlich soll er auch die Möglichkeit besitzen die Legosteine zu färben mit Farbe oder Grafiken (Texturen). Die Programmierung soll in HTML5 und CSS3 erfolgen.

Hat jemand ein paar Anregungen oder Tutorials für mich? Wäre HTML5 in Verbindung mit Canvas sinnvoll?


----------



## DerKleene1 (3. April 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft Dir ja diese Seite weiter. Dort wird das schon realisiert, was Du vorhast.
https://www.buildwithchrome.com/


----------

